# Einsteigerspinnrute zum Meerforellenfischen gesucht



## Gebirgsangler (4. Juli 2011)

Hallo Mefo-Spezi´s !!

Ich als eingefleischter Spinn und Fliegenfischer an den schönen Gebirgsbächen des Erzgebirges, brauche dringend mal ne Beratung in Sachen Spinnrute zum Mefo ärgern.
(Hab ein paar Reportagen gesehen und der Gedanke an die Biester lässt mich nich los)|rolleyes

Da der Weg von uns hier an die Küste schon ganzschön weit ist und ich den Weg im Jahr nur 2-3 mal schaffe, hatte ich an ne Einsteigerrute gedacht und hoffe jetzt auf en Paar gute Tipps von euch.|kopfkrat

Danke im Vorraus 

Mfg Toni


----------



## volkerm (4. Juli 2011)

*AW: Einsteigerspinnrute zum Meerforellenfischen gesucht*

Toni,

hau mal rein, was Du ausgeben möchtest.

Grüße

Volker


----------



## Gebirgsangler (4. Juli 2011)

*AW: Einsteigerspinnrute zum Meerforellenfischen gesucht*

Hatte so an 50-70€ gedacht, en bissel was nach oben geht noch


----------



## makreele (4. Juli 2011)

*AW: Einsteigerspinnrute zum Meerforellenfischen gesucht*

Moin, da kann ich ne berkley ssgs 1002 8-32gr empfehlen. Ist wohl der Nachfolger der Series One Spin. Ich komme damit gut klar.#h


----------



## Gebirgsangler (4. Juli 2011)

*AW: Einsteigerspinnrute zum Meerforellenfischen gesucht*



makreele schrieb:


> Moin, da kann ich ne berkley ssgs 1002 8-32gr empfehlen. Ist wohl der Nachfolger der Series One Spin. Ich komme damit gut klar.#h



Danke habse mir gerade mal angeschaut klingt nicht schlecht 
mal sehn ob ich mich entschließe nochmal 50 Euronen draufzulegen oder gibt's die irgendwo unter 120€;+
Danke für den Tipp. 
MfG T.


----------



## spike999 (4. Juli 2011)

*AW: Einsteigerspinnrute zum Meerforellenfischen gesucht*

ich werf die mal in den topf
http://www.angelsport.de/__WebShop_...ten/daiwa-exceler-meerforelle-rute/detail.jsf
kann mich nicht beschweren...


----------



## Salty Waterboy (5. Juli 2011)

*AW: Einsteigerspinnrute zum Meerforellenfischen gesucht*

-----


----------



## MaikP (5. Juli 2011)

*AW: Einsteigerspinnrute zum Meerforellenfischen gesucht*

Moinsen,
du kannst dir ja ne Spinnrute kaufen und angeln gehen,
oder du nimmst deine Fliegenrute und gehst Fische fangen.
Grüße Maik


----------



## angler1996 (5. Juli 2011)

*AW: Einsteigerspinnrute zum Meerforellenfischen gesucht*

mit welcher Spinne fuchtelste denn an der Zschop rum, vielleicht reicht die aus?
Gruß A.


----------



## Gebirgsangler (5. Juli 2011)

*AW: Einsteigerspinnrute zum Meerforellenfischen gesucht*



angler1996 schrieb:


> mit welcher Spinne fuchtelste denn an der Zschop rum, vielleicht reicht die aus?
> Gruß A.



An sich keine schlechte Idee aber ich nehm für die Zschopau nur ne ganz leichte 2,10 lange Henk Simonz Spec die hat zwar auch schon Lachse in Alaska gefangen aber is halt nichts zum weit werfen mehr als 30 m is nich


----------



## Gebirgsangler (5. Juli 2011)

*AW: Einsteigerspinnrute zum Meerforellenfischen gesucht*



MaikP schrieb:


> Moinsen,
> du kannst dir ja ne Spinnrute kaufen und angeln gehen,
> oder du nimmst deine Fliegenrute und gehst Fische fangen.
> Grüße Maik



Wedelgerte geht natürlich auch immer mit :m


----------



## Gebirgsangler (5. Juli 2011)

*AW: Einsteigerspinnrute zum Meerforellenfischen gesucht*



spike999 schrieb:


> ich werf die mal in den topf
> http://www.angelsport.de/__WebShop_...ten/daiwa-exceler-meerforelle-rute/detail.jsf
> kann mich nicht beschweren...



Kommt auf jeden Fall mit in die engere Wahl bei dem Preis und den Kritiken


----------



## volkerm (5. Juli 2011)

*AW: Einsteigerspinnrute zum Meerforellenfischen gesucht*

Moin,

ich habe mir im Frühjahr auch was gegönnt:
Daiwa Tournament Seatrout.
Was besseres kenne ich nicht, ist aber einen Tacken teurer.
Dafür lohnend.

Grüße

Volker


----------



## j.Breithardt (5. Juli 2011)

*AW: Einsteigerspinnrute zum Meerforellenfischen gesucht*



volkerma schrieb:


> Moin,
> 
> ich habe mir im Frühjahr auch was gegönnt:
> *Daiwa Tournament Seatrout.*
> ...


 


Volker,#h

Du bist ja auch Elitär.
Kannst den Stock aber trotzdem mal mit nach HS bringen.:m

Gruß
Jürgen |wavey:


----------



## Gebirgsangler (5. Juli 2011)

*AW: Einsteigerspinnrute zum Meerforellenfischen gesucht*



volkerma schrieb:


> Moin,
> 
> ich habe mir im Frühjahr auch was gegönnt:
> Daiwa Tournament Seatrout.
> ...



What für en geiler Stecken #6 aber für meine Zwecke frisst er leider zu große Löcher ins Angeljahresbudget|supergri


----------



## makreele (6. Juli 2011)

*AW: Einsteigerspinnrute zum Meerforellenfischen gesucht*



Gebirgsangler schrieb:


> Danke habse mir gerade mal angeschaut klingt nicht schlecht
> mal sehn ob ich mich entschließe nochmal 50 Euronen draufzulegen oder gibt's die irgendwo unter 120€;+
> Danke für den Tipp.
> MfG T.



hier im Norden (Kaltenkirchen) hat die 69 Euro gekostet... der versendet aber nicht


----------



## Gebirgsangler (6. Juli 2011)

*AW: Einsteigerspinnrute zum Meerforellenfischen gesucht*



makreele schrieb:


> hier im Norden (Kaltenkirchen) hat die 69 Euro gekostet... der versendet aber nicht



Sch.... für den Preis hätt ich nich weitergesucht


----------



## vermesser (7. Juli 2011)

*AW: Einsteigerspinnrute zum Meerforellenfischen gesucht*

Ich werf mal die in den Ring, hab die alle drei Varianten und benutze sie für Meerforelle, Horni und Dorsch und auf alles von Barsch bis Hecht, wenns auf Wurfweite ankommt. Sie bändigen auch 85er Hechte problemlos. Was besseres gibts glaub ich für den Preis nicht. Ach ja, und die Ersatzteilversorgung ist problemlos, meine eine hatte mal einen Kontakt mit ner Autotür...in drei Tagen war die neue Spitze da.

http://www.angelnpreiswert.de/advan...4701ce75349d9d88d3067d&categories_id=&x=0&y=0

Wenn es etwas teurer sein soll und für schwere Köder: http://www.peters-anglertreff.de/news/sonderangebote/295,rhino-seatrout-spinnrute/

Die brauch aber Gewicht, damit sie ordentlich Druck macht. Nix für 10 Gramm Köder, aber ein 25er oder 30er Snaps fliegt bis zum Horizont, wenn man sich traut.


----------



## sei (7. Juli 2011)

*AW: Einsteigerspinnrute zum Meerforellenfischen gesucht*

Kanns auch eine gebrauchte sein? Ich hab noch eine Cormoran Winnermaker Meerforelle zu Hause rum stehen. Die brauch ich nicht mehr, weil ich nur noch nach Norwegen fahr! Würde ich sehr günstig abgeben!


----------



## Broiler (7. Juli 2011)

*AW: Einsteigerspinnrute zum Meerforellenfischen gesucht*

Bei der Rhino finde ich ehrlich gesagt das Gewicht zu hoch. Ich könnte noch die Damokles von Sänger empfehlen, liegt auch in deiner Preisklasse und für den Anfang sicher nicht schlecht. Ich selbst angle die Daiwa infinity q Meerforellenrute und bin sehr zufrieden damit, allerdings passt die auch nicht ganz in dein Preisschema.

Ich würde auch zur Exeller tendieren, da machst du nichts verkehrt. Gruss Broiler, nächste Woche auf Rügen - allerdings da nicht mehr auf Mefo sondern im Familienurlaub mit Barsch- und Hechtgefahr....


----------



## volkerm (7. Juli 2011)

*AW: Einsteigerspinnrute zum Meerforellenfischen gesucht*

Fehler meinerseits#d.
Ich habe die Namen von Rute und Rolle durcheinander gehauen.
Meine Daiwa- RUTE nennt sich Infinity Q seatrout.
Die Rolle schimpft sich Tournament Airity.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (7. Juli 2011)

*AW: Einsteigerspinnrute zum Meerforellenfischen gesucht*



Gebirgsangler schrieb:


> What für en geiler Stecken #6 aber für meine Zwecke frisst er leider zu große Löcher ins Angeljahresbudget|supergri


Das ist relativ.
Mit ca. 170 EUR für Infinity Q durchaus noch bezahlbar, und eher ein Schnäppchen als denn teuer.

Denn: Du bekommst daran auch eben gescheite Anbauteile, hab mir einige Ruten aus der Serie selber genau angeschaut und die sind sauber aufgebaut, wie das ein Rutenbauer exakter auch nicht kann, der Kork (Flor grade superpoliert) würde alleine die Hälfte des Preises verschlingen.
Da das durchaus stimmt:
Original FUJI Doppelstegringe (wenn auch nur Alconite)
Original FUJI Rollenhalter
Hochwertiger Naturkorkgriff
ist das eben nicht teuer dafür, und der Blank ist einfach nur im Feeling "geil".

Was die Rute dann aber regelrecht günstig im Vergleich zu vielen anderen scheinbar günstigeren macht, ist die Schnurschonung durch anständig glatte Ringe.

Rechne das mal nach, wie teuer es wird, auf einer Rolle die Geflechtschnurfüllung jedes Jahr auszuwechseln oder da bei moderatem Einsatz durchaus 3 oder 5 Jahre zu fischen, wo bei guten Ringen die Schnur dann quasi gar nicht wesentlich altert. 
Sofern Dreckwasser und Licht der nicht noch anders den garaus machen. 
Meistens sind es aber einfach nur 100 druckvolle Würfe durch die eben nicht superglatten Ringe, und die Schnur sieht abgeledert aus ...

Einfach den Faktor mit der Schnurschonung wollt ich mal einwerfen, der die Mehrinvestition in gute Ringe zu einem echten Billigschnäppchen macht.


----------



## volkerm (7. Juli 2011)

*AW: Einsteigerspinnrute zum Meerforellenfischen gesucht*

Da hat ja Det nun man recht.
Ich habe auch schon einige mit Top- Komponenten aufgebaut; für den Preis der Infinity bekommt man es selbst nicht hin.

Grüße

Volker


----------



## Gebirgsangler (7. Juli 2011)

*AW: Einsteigerspinnrute zum Meerforellenfischen gesucht*

@ Nordlichtangler 
Bin bei meiner Antwort noch von Volker's erstem Posting ausgegangen und habe mal Daiwa Tournament Seatrout bei Google eingegeben und da kam dann auch ne schöne Gerte aber die sollte schlappe 350€ kosten


----------



## spike999 (7. Juli 2011)

*AW: Einsteigerspinnrute zum Meerforellenfischen gesucht*

ich glaub die ist gemeint
http://www.fishingtackle24.de/product_info.php?pName=DAIWAINFINITYQMEERFORELLE310m2550g
wenn ich mal ne neue bräuche wäre die auch meine erste wahl...


----------



## Gebirgsangler (9. Juli 2011)

*AW: Einsteigerspinnrute zum Meerforellenfischen gesucht*

Danke für die gute Beratung werde jetzt mal in mich gehen und dann werd ich mal ne Brstellung losschicken bei Gelegenheit poste ich mal welche es geworden ist 
MfG toni 
Danke für eure Mühe nochmal


----------



## Jo Black (10. Juli 2011)

*AW: Einsteigerspinnrute zum Meerforellenfischen gesucht*

*Mahlzeit,
Wenn Du eine wirklich klasse gebrauchte Rute, ohne Dich gleich in Unkosten stürzen zu müssen kaufen mochtest, könnte ich Dir eine Sportex HM Turbo Spin 1, 3m bis 25 g für 50 Euro plus Porto anbieten.
Ich selbst habe diese Rute lang gefischt, bin mitlerweile aber auf Fliegenblanks umgesstiegen, macht aufgrund der Aktion einfach noch mehr Spass.....
    Gruss 
*


----------



## Steinbuttt (10. Juli 2011)

*AW: Einsteigerspinnrute zum Meerforellenfischen gesucht*



Jo Black schrieb:


> *Mahlzeit,*
> *Wenn Du eine wirklich klasse gebrauchte Rute, ohne Dich gleich in Unkosten stürzen zu müssen kaufen mochtest, könnte ich Dir eine Sportex HM Turbo Spin 1, 3m bis 25 g für 50 Euro plus Porto anbieten.*
> *Ich selbst habe diese Rute lang gefischt, bin mitlerweile aber auf Fliegenblanks umgesstiegen, macht aufgrund der Aktion einfach noch mehr Spass.....*
> *Gruss *


 
Da kann ich Jo nur unterstützen, fische seit Ewigkeiten eine SPORTEX HM TURBO SPIN 1 und eine HM TURBO SPIN 2. Die typische semiparabolische SPORTEX-Aktion dieser Ruten sind mMn fürs Mefo-Angeln wie geschaffen!#6
Solange diese halten, kommt mir keine andere Rute fürs Mefo-Angeln ins Haus und ich hoffe sehr, das sie noch sehr, sehr lange halten!#6

Gruß Heiko


----------

